# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Other Nozzle sizes available?

## Mehdals

Can I replace my print nozzle with most available or does it need to be Qibi Brand?  I am looking to try various nozzle sizes for different applications but thought I would ask if the thread size is different than other printers.

I own the Xone 2 for reference.

----------


## STEVE3D

check these out

https://store.micro-swiss.com/produc...sistant-nozzle

----------

